# Tea cup kittens?



## neko

I'm looking for information please, i've seen a few 'teacup kittens', and also have seen warnings that some people sell regular kittens that just happen to be small claiming they're 'teacup' when they're not actually genuinely teacup and may end up bigger.
What is a teacup kitten?
Isn't it just a defect? a particularly small kitten?
Is it cruel? if someone breeds two very small cats in the hopes of getting 'teacup kittens', how exactly does that work?
Is it a bad thing? Does it cause major health problems?
I know of a few breeds that have health problems because of their size.. so is this different from that? how?
Is there even such thing as a genuine teacup kitten? I thought it was a very small cat, like the runt of the litter maybe.. and no guarantee that it would stay that small as it grows.
What would you say is the smallest legitimate cat breed? what are the health problems of that breed?
Wouldn't it be just lovely to have a tiny little kitten, that grows into a tiny cat.. but i really can't imagine it happening without serious problems for the kitty. 
I looked on youtube, and sure there are a lot of teacup KITTEN videos(which again i'm pretty sure they're just the runt of a persian litter) but no teacup CATS, they're all babies.. so they don't stay teacup then? or maybe they died.. I can't find any adult teacups..
Does it affect their quality of life?


----------



## Guest

I've got a very old teacup! Noritake -one of my alltime favorite designs



Seriously, I am not a cat person - but sure some will be along soon, but my gut instinct is to say walk away - there is no such thing!


----------



## Nicky10

I would imagine it's the same as teacup dogs just small cats being bred together to make them tiny with no consideration for their health . They do it with toy dogs and the size of some of them :nonod:. It's a marketing ploy it works with chihuahuas etc after all people love the teacup label they're so cute and like wittle babies they can be fashion accessories


----------



## Lushgirl84

Hiya, I dont breed cats, but foster kittens and i must say iv never heard of a Teacup kitten! I may be wrong but thats all i can tell ya.


----------



## canuckjill

No such thing all kittens are small and grow into cats. I'd be walking as far from anyone selling teacup kittens as I could


----------



## Marley boy

no such thing :nonod: These are just small kittens that are usually born from a queen that was a runt, so small herself. Please walk away the health problems these kittens could have is not worth it at all. Its the same with dogs i think, they breed two runts to try and get smaller puppies as a reslut.


----------



## hobbs2004

DoubleTrouble said:


> I've got a very old teacup! Noritake -one of my alltime favorite designs
> 
> Seriously, I am not a cat person - but sure some will be along soon, but my gut instinct is to say walk away - there is no such thing!


Next time you talk to Em ask her about the teacups she was fostering and who made the news in the Netherlands


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

Aren't they just the runts? I know thats what it is with dogs, breed the runts together to make smaller and smaller animals...

So yeah, not good.

It pisses me off actually, these 'false' tiny animals. Like Mini lop rabbits, micro lop rabbits. People assume they are going to be teensy tiny bunnies all their life. My 'mini' lops are almost as big as my cats, theyre are not small. All this ends up is with people dumping these 'teacup' 'micro' 'mini' animals because they grow to a fairly normal size and thats 'too big.'


----------



## dee o gee

Oh holy mother of god we've now got people selling teacup kittens as well as teacup pups!  

Unless Iv got it completely wrong I'd imagine this is the exact same story as teacup pups, runts bred to runts to make more extra small (and probably extra sick) runts, or else just people lying about the age to sell say maybe 6 week old kittens as 8 week old kittens.


----------



## canuckjill

OMG googled them and there is tea cup kittens......first the dog world now the cat world what are people thinking!!!!


----------



## Lushgirl84

Jeezeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Nicky10

Seems a lot are munchkin crosses 

Napoleon Teacup cats is a mix of Munchkin and Persian pedigree of cats. Therefore, you will get the Napoleon Teacup cats with the qualities and characteristics of both these breeds. This goes on to give them a really different adorable look that comprises of short stubby legs and have a wonderful colorful looking coat to them.

Lambkins Teacup cats are a breed that is made from Munchkin and Selkirk Rex. This brings the buyer one of the most delightful of Teacup Kittens. They have a coat that is extremely soft to touch and made up of fur that looks curly. They come along with the most wonderful coat. This breed is the latest one added to the Teacup cats.

The MiniPer Teacup cats come to you with the most wonderful exotic breed of a cross between a Persian cat and another exotic breed. They are the most wonderfully proportionate bodied Teacup kittens that you could buy for yourself. They are far smaller than the usual Persian and exotic bred cats around and yet give bring along with them all their unique characteristics. This breed is actually a primordial dwarf and has bodies that are proportionate. However, their short stubby legs are almost deformed as the mutation has brought about hormonal changes.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

Urgh! I think munchkins look like ferrets anyway! Long bodies and stumpy legs. not attractive, why on earth people breed for this deformity I have no idea. Its disgusting.


----------



## Petitepuppet

The things people will do to make a quick buck:nonod:


----------



## Nicky10

Munchkins shouldn't be bred anyway IMO let alone crossed. It's the miniper one that disturbs me the most though


----------



## Petitepuppet

Just googled dwarf cats, wish I hadnt. I am disgusted people would breed cats with such deformities. They cant be healthy cats...


----------



## Nicky10

It really can't be healthy for them
http://www.the-dwarf-cat-association.com/Dwarf_Breed_Histories.html


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

Theres a picture of one near a coke can when I googled. I HOPE thats a very young kitten as, for a cat to be the size of a coke can is insane.


----------



## Nicky10

It's sickening but hey as long as the breeders make money and the new owners get a cool fashion accessory who cares right . Poor kitties


----------



## Lushgirl84

I just viewed the pictures, MY GOD!!! The poor things, their legs are so short and stumpy.. So sad, poor kitties.


----------



## K337

:blink: I had to google this to believe it. I'd heard of teacup chihuahuas but cats? :thumbdown: 

I am really proud of how tall my boys have gotten - they can reach up to the kitchen benches which is pretty good for a Ocicat (they look like teacups compared to a nice big MC though)... I can't believe anyone would want to breed such little cats? Surely it makes things really hard?!?!? What happens if the Mum can't feed the kittens? :nonod:


----------



## Taylorbaby

I havent read all the posts, but there is NO such thing, a kitten is a kitten, some breeds are more slight then others, some more muscle, some more round, some more sleek etc etc

but no 'tea cup' god, I HATE that term!!

However there is some 'breeds' that they are 'creating' from deformed cats that, well, basically are badly deformed and have LOTS of problems and health problems, BUT WHO CARES about that when people will give you LOTS OF MONEY!! LOADSA MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!! YIPPEeeeeeeeeeeee!! 

Dwarf cats and miniature cats

Its.Just.wrong :nonod:


----------



## Nicky10

Already posted something like that link but those minipers are really disgusting. Deliberately breeding animals with hormones problems so they're dwarfs but proportionate


----------



## Lushgirl84

There is a picture on here saying teacup kitten? its tiny against its sibling but def the runt of the litter.


----------



## Taylorbaby

I hate the word runt  The tinyest kittens I had in my litters always turn out to end up the biggest!


----------



## neko

Nicky10 said:


> I would imagine it's the same as teacup dogs just small cats being bred together to make them tiny with no consideration for their health . They do it with toy dogs and the size of some of them :nonod:. It's a marketing ploy it works with chihuahuas etc after all people love the teacup label they're so cute and like wittle babies they can be fashion accessories


I did find this which seems to explain it, but i take the information people give directly on here over anything some random website i found says.. since i've been lied to before.
Teacup Cats & Kittens | Dollface Persian Kittens For Sale Location: Missouri Tel: (800) 957-5520
but it does seem genuine.. a bit of a warning, and an explination at the same time.
i also found this though.. Preloved | 'teacup/toy persian cats' buyers beware other in Moelfre, Anglesey, UK

and oh gosh ahahaha i can not imagine a cat ..any breed of cat making a good fashion accessory.. a person would have to be insaine right? CATS HAVE CLAWS XD (most cats anyway)no cat that i know of will do something it doesnt want to do! small or not.
my turkish angora that i grew up with since i was 2 months old was pretty placid, and would do pretty much anything i wanted within reason, he'd eat anything I gave him(only me noone else, dont worry i only ever shared occasional minted peas and fish with him) would come with me if i called him, sleep in whatever position i put him in, but if i needed to calm the frick down(i have adhd) or was being a little ^&^%^^% he would grab my head, hold it still and bite my forehead, and hold like that until i became submissive/calm, bit like a momma cat does with her kittens sometimes(but momma cats hold the scruff).
I have to admit, small cats are just.. they're just so adorable, a kitten for life would be incredible, especially for some people who like cats when they're smaller(not those irresponsible people who buy a kitten then get rid when it grows though) or someone who lives in a home thats not suitable for a large cat, but i have to say i love BIG CATS, they're stocky and URGH i just want to cuddle themmm!!!
if its something genuinely not good for the cat then i disagree with it ofcourse, but there are some breeds that have been bred for certain features, and its detrimental(the same with dogs too) which i also disagree with(if its detrimental to the cats health and quality of life)


----------



## neko

Lushgirl84 said:


> There is a picture on here saying teacup kitten? its tiny against its sibling but def the runt of the litter.


I dont think i've seen the picture on this forum


----------



## neko

canuckjill said:


> No such thing all kittens are small and grow into cats. I'd be walking as far from anyone selling teacup kittens as I could


not looking to buy one, don't worry.


----------



## Lushgirl84

neko said:


> I dont think i've seen the picture on this forum


yeh i saw it earlier, both kittens are black.


----------



## neko

dee o gee said:


> Oh holy mother of god we've now got people selling teacup kittens as well as teacup pups!
> 
> Unless Iv got it completely wrong I'd imagine this is the exact same story as teacup pups, runts bred to runts to make more extra small (and probably extra sick) runts, or else just people lying about the age to sell say maybe 6 week old kittens as 8 week old kittens.


im not too sure really, i only heard about teacup dogs today! ive heard about teacup kittens a while back but according to this breeders site teacup is a general name for a colouring of persian that tends to be smaller/petite that people have taken and wrongly used as a term for size/misled people into thinking it's an actual breed when its just that some silver persians(and another colour i dont remember) tend to be a little smaller built than other persians.
Teacup Cats & Kittens | Dollface Persian Kittens For Sale Location: Missouri Tel: (800) 957-5520


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

Lushgirl84 said:


> yeh i saw it earlier, both kittens are black.


Can you please find it again.

The only picture I recall which is at all similar is myanimalmadhouse's photo of two unrelated kittens she has, one of which is 6 weeks, showing how small kittens are at 6 weeks and how they shouldnt be rehomed then.

If its not this photo I apologise but I would like to see the picture you have apparently seen.


----------



## Nicky10

Yes but people are using it to breed some really disturbing cats.

Teacup dogs have been around for years Paris Hilton made them cool cause you can carry them around in handbags and they make all nice designer clothes for them


----------



## neko

Nicky10 said:


> Seems a lot are munchkin crosses
> 
> Napoleon Teacup cats is a mix of Munchkin and Persian pedigree of cats. Therefore, you will get the Napoleon Teacup cats with the qualities and characteristics of both these breeds. This goes on to give them a really different adorable look that comprises of short stubby legs and have a wonderful colorful looking coat to them.
> 
> Lambkins Teacup cats are a breed that is made from Munchkin and Selkirk Rex. This brings the buyer one of the most delightful of Teacup Kittens. They have a coat that is extremely soft to touch and made up of fur that looks curly. They come along with the most wonderful coat. This breed is the latest one added to the Teacup cats.
> 
> The MiniPer Teacup cats come to you with the most wonderful exotic breed of a cross between a Persian cat and another exotic breed. They are the most wonderfully proportionate bodied Teacup kittens that you could buy for yourself. They are far smaller than the usual Persian and exotic bred cats around and yet give bring along with them all their unique characteristics. This breed is actually a primordial dwarf and has bodies that are proportionate. However, their short stubby legs are almost deformed as the mutation has brought about hormonal changes.


The teacups i'd seen were all proportional just small, maybe people are passing runts off as teacup then?
today i found a 'black persian' for sale at 8 weeks old she said she'd bought him and their older cat STILL doesnt get along with him, i was thinking "what age did you buy him then XD???" haha! and it wasnt a persian it was a moggie she was trying to sell off for £100.


----------



## Nicky10

Those are more likely the same type of teacups as chihuahuas etc just small cats bred with small cats to make even smaller cats. Breeding for size creates all kinds of issues


----------



## neko

Nicky10 said:


> Munchkins shouldn't be bred anyway IMO let alone crossed. It's the miniper one that disturbs me the most though


i'm not sure if they're munchkins, is that from the scottish fold breed?
(like raggamuffin came from ragdoll?)
they seem to be persian.


----------



## Lushgirl84

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Can you please find it again.
> 
> The only picture I recall which is at all similar is myanimalmadhouse's photo of two unrelated kittens she has, one of which is 6 weeks, showing how small kittens are at 6 weeks and how they shouldnt be rehomed then.
> 
> If its not this photo I apologise but I would like to see the picture you have apparently seen.


It was at the bottom of the main forum page.. Titled, i think.. Teacup kitten??

It was smaller than the other kitten next to it! so the owner was questioning whether it was or not. I didnt go into it though, Il try and find it again.


----------



## Nicky10

No munchkins are like dachshunds say dwarf breed with short legs but with a cat that needs its legs to run around and jump 

Scottish folds are a whole other matter


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

neko said:


> i'm not sure if they're munchkins, is that from the scottish fold breed?
> (like raggamuffin came from ragdoll?)
> they seem to be persian.


Munchkins have very short legs. Not proportional at all. Scottish folds are another breed which are dodgy.

Anyway breeding small to small to make animals smaller isnt healthy at all.


----------



## neko

Petitepuppet said:


> Just googled dwarf cats, wish I hadnt. I am disgusted people would breed cats with such deformities. They cant be healthy cats...


nonono! honeycakes they're not those cats!>_<
poor things, but apparently munchkins don't have that much problems with jumping and stuff really 
the teacups i've seen are completely proportional! their legs are in proportion with the rest of their body but they're small


----------



## neko

Nicky10 said:


> It's sickening but hey as long as the breeders make money and the new owners get a cool fashion accessory who cares right . Poor kitties


Sweety i'm not referring to dwarf cats/munchkins etc..
they dont have any part shorter than would be on a normal cat, all proportional!!! everythings the right length theyre just petite.
like a small version of a regular persian kitty


----------



## Nicky10

Yes but even deliberately breeding just for smaller sizes without taking anything else into account causes all kinds of problems just like the teacup chihuahuas etc


----------



## neko

Marley boy said:


> no such thing :nonod: These are just small kittens that are usually born from a queen that was a runt, so small herself. Please walk away the health problems these kittens could have is not worth it at all. Its the same with dogs i think, they breed two runts to try and get smaller puppies as a reslut.


I'm not looking to buy one, i just came across them again and remembered i'd seen them before, but that said.. i would happily pay money for a cat that is going to die sooner than a normal cat would.. just to give it a good life so that it can be loved while it IS alive, but i wouldnt be happy about funding the breeding of others like it by paying the breeder:/


----------



## Lushgirl84

Iv found the picture how do put it in here??


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

Lushgirl84 said:


> Iv found the picture how do put it in here??


Just link the thread, I would like personally to read it.


----------



## Lushgirl84

Im new so have no idea how to do that. I didnt say they were teacup kittens, as stated before iv never heard of it, Im just saying what someones put on.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

Like copy the link in your browser bar? DO you mean a thread on this forum or something else entirely?


----------



## Lushgirl84

Just a picture and the info on his/her weight, here it is..

http://www.petforums.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=1903

this two week old Ragamuffin weighs in at 67 grams, while her sister is 315 grams


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

Lushgirl84 said:


> Just a picture and the info on his/her weight, here it is..
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=1903


Hmmm I'd like to see the information with this, can you copy the link from the whole thread not just the picture?


----------



## Lushgirl84

This is all it says under the picture.



this two week old Ragamuffin weighs in at 67 grams, while her sister is 315 grams


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

Holy hell thats a seriously poorly kitten! NOT A TEACUP urgh see this is why this infuriates me.

Is it just a picture rather than a thread (like this here, no talking just a picture with the weight)

Urgh makes me furious.


----------



## Lushgirl84

yep and thats why i mentioned it, Those people are boasting about it when you can clearly see its unwell..

Thought it was worth a mention!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

It must just be a gallery post as Ive searched the forum and I cannot find a thread like that. How did you find it


----------



## Lushgirl84

Go into pet photos, goto search and type in tea cup kitten? then it pops up


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

What an ignorant awful person. It isnt a teacup its a horrendously underweight kitten  . If it wasnt old I'd have responded to it. I bet that kitten is dead now.


----------



## Lushgirl84

yep most proberly! well bad!!


----------



## Nicky10

Poor kitten  I don't know much about such young kittens but that cannot be a healthy one.


----------



## Taylorbaby

Lushgirl84 said:


> Just a picture and the info on his/her weight, here it is..
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=1903
> 
> this two week old Ragamuffin weighs in at 67 grams, while her sister is 315 grams


they arent pedigree raggamuffin kittens, I know the only breeders in the country and certainly would NOT boast about the fact they have 67gram seriously underweight kitten at 2weeks of age, WHY are they not topping up the kitten?

Sometime I dont know why I bother, no one seems to get it thats its a life, well, as long as she gets more money for it, I guess thats makes it all better 

edit:

that person who posted the pics hasnt been on since july 2010, but here are her other pics:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/gallery/browseimages.php?perpage=90&catid=member&imageuser=581

bit disapointed as she has ragdolls, says she hasa raggamuffin, BUT also says that she has short coated raggamuffins, and from what IVe read that is genetically impossible.


----------



## Guest

hobbs2004 said:


> Next time you talk to Em ask her about the teacups she was fostering and who made the news in the Netherlands


Are you telling me they are for 'real'  you knoe I aint a 'catty'person so won't argue with themthat knows best


----------



## neko

Lushgirl84 said:


> yeh i saw it earlier, both kittens are black.


Oh right, i think the website did say that they dont come in black?(i'm not too sure though)
i think the actual 'genuine' teacup kitten is literally a type of persian, and with their certain colourings they just happen to be smaller in frame than the other colours, then you get fraudsters claiming that a runt is a teacup kitten, i don't think theyre DWARF kittens like everyone been screaming about(for lack of a better word lol) i think they just happen to be more petite.. you know how a tortie male will be sterile? well with these certain colours in the persian breed(NOT ALL PERSIANS just a couple of colours) the cat is just smaller in frame?


----------



## neko

Nicky10 said:


> Yes but people are using it to breed some really disturbing cats.
> 
> Teacup dogs have been around for years Paris Hilton made them cool cause you can carry them around in handbags and they make all nice designer clothes for them


You mean chihuahua? ???


----------



## Nicky10

Chihuahua, pug, jack russell you name it . I'm pretty sure I saw teacup rotties and boxers somewhere. Obviously the toy breeds are small but these people breed them much too small

The persians are being crossed with munchkins as is dwarf cats bred solely for their short legs to create the teacup cats or apparently bred specifically for a hormone problem to make them dwarves. You call that ethical?


----------



## neko

Nicky10 said:


> No munchkins are like dachshunds say dwarf breed with short legs but with a cat that needs its legs to run around and jump
> 
> Scottish folds are a whole other matter


oh right, i see. i think.
(about scottish folds being different i mean, i saw a scottishfold called munchkin fold so i thought it was the same breed maybe.)


----------



## Nicky10

No scottish folds have folded over ears they're adorable but the gene that makes their ears fold causes all kinds of health problems


----------



## neko

Lushgirl84 said:


> Just a picture and the info on his/her weight, here it is..
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=1903
> 
> this two week old Ragamuffin weighs in at 67 grams, while her sister is 315 grams


going by the info i found i wouldnt say it was a teacup kitten..
the woman said that teacup kittens arent tiny cats they're a persian cat that happens to be smaller because of the gene that causes a certain colour in it's fur.
a tiny cat is a runt, not a teacup kitten.
i was under the impression they were so0me type of breed or bred specifically, if a cat just happens to be smaller isn't it just a cat that developed differently, though it seems many many people who want money use the term 'teacup kitten' as a way to pass off a runt as something it's not i've heard of runts being harder to home because of some reason or other, with any animals i mean not just cats, personally i've adopted runts before and TLC'd them up into full health XD


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

neko said:


> Oh right, i think the website did say that they dont come in black?(i'm not too sure though)
> i think the actual 'genuine' teacup kitten is literally a type of persian, and with their certain colourings they just happen to be smaller in frame than the other colours, then you get fraudsters claiming that a runt is a teacup kitten, i don't think theyre DWARF kittens like everyone been screaming about(for lack of a better word lol) i think they just happen to be more petite.. you know how a tortie male will be sterile? well with these certain colours in the persian breed(NOT ALL PERSIANS just a couple of colours) the cat is just smaller in frame?


Theres no such thing as a 'genuine' teacup cat. Its simply a small cat. You can get persians in black, therefore you can get these small persians in black.

If its just a bit small, thats not a teacup, its just a persian... The same way a large persian isnt a 'TANK PERSIAN'

Its all just playing into peoples desire for small animals and its ridiculous.


----------



## neko

Lushgirl84 said:


> yep most proberly! well bad!!


i'm not sure the ragdoll was bred to BE that small though, ragdolls tend to be rather large so maybe it was just something that happened.
poor thing it looks so fragile and sickly but! looks can sometimes be decieving! it could grow up to be a good healthy cat even!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

neko said:


> i'm not sure the ragdoll was bred to BE that small though, ragdolls tend to be rather large so maybe it was just something that happened.
> poor thing it looks so fragile and sickly but! looks can sometimes be decieving! it could grow up to be a good healthy cat even!


That picture is a sick cat, not a teacup cat. Its an incredibly underweight thing.

I dont think that cat is a ragdoll nor a ragamuffin. Its a moggy probably given a cute name to sell.


----------



## neko

Nicky10 said:


> No scottish folds have folded over ears they're adorable but the gene that makes their ears fold causes all kinds of health problems


Were they bred the same way at the beginning then? to keep the fold in the ears?
does that mean that technically it's the same thing?
breeding cats with other cats that have folded ears. thats how breeds start out?(right? i could be wrong, i haven't looked into it so i'm actually asking rather than suggesting)

i know that my dwarf rat(was sold as a mouse by the way i wouldnt of bought a dwarf rat) was inbred to 'keep'/'achieve' the dwarf gene, and he has serious behavior problems because of it, he's aggressive, and jumpy, and generally really timid and freaked out by nature(though he does LOVE his fusses and will roll onto his back for us to rub his belly oh my gosh he is just too cute>_<! generally he hates being picked up and i spoke to someone from a rats society in america about him when i first realised he wasnt a mouse. They didnt even want to admit that england HAD dwarf rats yet, because they're exclusive only to america?(no. dwarf genes can pop up anywhere and it only takes one breeder to continue it)Eri was tiny when i bought him and does look sort of mouse like but he's definitely a rat.) Well other dwarf rats have the same problems with their behaviour/fearfulness.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

neko said:


> Were they bred the same way at the beginning then? to keep the fold in the ears?
> does that mean that technically it's the same thing?
> breeding cats with other cats that have folded ears. thats how breeds start out?(right? i could be wrong, i haven't looked into it so i'm actually asking rather than suggesting)


it is how a breed starts out, but its an awful way for a breed to start out because you dont just get cute ears, you get a host of other issues that go alongside it as well.

Now I believe no breeders breed fold to fold as the kittens are very ill. They breed fold to non fold, but I still dont agree with them being bred.

You breed cats that, you like the colour of, or the face shape, or something. Not ones with a genetic deformity that you find cute.

I dont know what you mean by technically the same thing. The same thing as teacup? I think theyre both unethical but the SF is a recognised breed (edit: was, now it is not due to the issues), teacup is NOT a breed.


----------



## Nicky10

This is from wikipedia but the origins of the scottish fold. Awesome way to start a new breed really but it seems to be how most start out. Because it's dominant it will show up even when bred so the cat has one normal gene. Dominant mutations are hard to breed out

The original Scottish Fold was a white barn cat named Susie, who was found at a farm near Coupar Angus in Perthshire, Scotland, in 1961. Susie's ears had an unusual fold in their middle, making her resemble an owl. When Susie had kittens, two of them were born with folded ears, and one was acquired by William Ross, a neighbouring farmer and cat-fancier. Ross registered the breed with the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy (GCCF) in Great Britain in 1966 and started to breed Scottish Fold kittens with the help of geneticist Pat Turner. The breeding program produced 76 kittens in the first three years42 with folded ears and 34 with straight ears. The conclusion from this was that the ear mutation is due to a simple dominant gene; if one parent provides the gene for straight ears, and one parent provides the gene for folded ears statistically 50% of the kittens will be Folds.[3]

Susie's only reproducing offspring was a female Fold named Snooks who was also white; a second kitten was neutered shortly after birth. Three months after Snooks' birth, Susie was killed by a car. All Scottish Fold cats share a common ancestry to Susie.[2]


----------



## snoopydo

canuckjill said:


> OMG googled them and there is tea cup kittens......first the dog world now the cat world what are people thinking!!!!


Don't forget tea cup pigs  That apparently grow The size of a regular pig


----------



## Nicky10

I think some of the teacup pigs stay tiny but the majority end up normal sized and people that bought the cute wittle house pet end up dumping them


----------

